# صنعت سياره (buggy) والمشكله في السرعه تكفون ساعدوني



## مقدام الشهري (13 يناير 2012)

أخواني المهندسين ساعدوني يا اخواني وجنبوني الخساير صنعت سياره رمليه أو ما يسمى البقي وهذي الصوره 







لكن المشكله ما عرفت كيف أحسب السرعه والعزم المناسب المكينه هوندا (ماطور) قوة 13hp


13حصان 3500 لفه في الدقيقه وهذي معلومات عن العزم والسرعه للماطور لكن ما اعرف انجليزي ساعدوني تكفون يا مهندسين 

http://engines.honda.com/models/model-detail/gx390


أجتهدت بنفسي ووضعت السنه اللي بالكلتش 15سنه هذه صورة الكلتش والسنه 

[url=http://www.gulfup.com/show/X14gi4nq6zor]




[/url]


والترس الثاني اللي يقوي العزم 38 سنة وبجانبه 14سنة المتصله بالترس الخلفي المشبوك بالكفرات 40 سنه والناتج السرعه 50 كم والعزم ليس قوي 

لحظو الصوره لكي تفهمون مأشر عليها بالسهم على التروس الصوره فيها بكره لأنها قديمه أنا غيرت البكره بالترس أتيت بالصوره لكي تفهمون فقط الترس الايسر المتصل بالمكينه 38 سنه والترس الايمن 14 سنه كما هو موضح بالصوره والترس الخلفي 40 





على أجتهادي بهذه النتيجه عملت معامله حسابيه للقادم إنشاء الله اللي هو أضرب عدد لفات الماطور في الدقيقه في عدد النسة المتصله بعمود الكرنك15 سنة تقسيم 38 سنه ضرب 14السنة الثانيه تقسيم الترس الاخير 40 سنة الناتج يقسم على 9.8 طلعلي نفس السرعه وهي 50 
أقراء من اليمين الى اليسار العمليه الحسابيه 
يعني 3500×15÷38= الناتج ×14÷40 = الناتج يقسم على 9.8 يساوي نفس السرعه سيارتي وهي 50 

إذا حسابي صحيح أريد أزيد السرعه الى 89 كم مثلا سرعه مناسبه جدا 

فالعمليه هي أول شي أني ألغي الترس اللي في الوسط اللي هو 38 سنة 

وآتي بترس 60 سنة لأن كلما كبر الترس الخلفي زاد العزم فنقو ل

3500 عدد الفات ×15سنة المتصله بالمحرك ÷ 60 سنة الترس الخلفي النتصل بالكفرات الخلفيه 

فيصبح 3500 ×15÷60 =875 ÷ 9.8 = السرعة تقريبا 89 كم 


هل حسابي صحيح يا اخوان وهل يصبح العزم ممتاز وقوي أستطيع أصعد الرمال 

سا عدوني في مشروعي يا أهل الخبره :1:


----------



## مقدام الشهري (14 يناير 2012)

الله المستعان 32 مشاهده ولا رد وين الخبره يا اخوان ساعدوني تكفووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## ابو ربحي (14 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم بالنسبة للسرعة فالسرعة لديك جيدة كما ارى ولكن انت تحتاج للعزم وليس لزيادة السرعة حيث بامكانك قيادة مركبتك ولكن عند اول صعود لمنحدر لن تستطيع صعوده لانه العزم كما هو واضح انه ضعيف جدا ,,يمكنك الاستعانة بالاخ عاطف مخلوف في تلك الحسابات ان شاءالله سيفيدك بها.
تحياتي


----------



## مقدام الشهري (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا أخي أبو ربحي 


وأنتظر مهندسنا عاطف مخلوف


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (24 يناير 2012)

مشروع رائع يا أخي و يستحق التشجيع. من خلال الصور اردت فقط أن أنوه أن السيارة تحتاج الى بعض معايير السلامة. أما من ناحية السرعة فالسرعة و العزم متعاكسان و لجعل كلتيهما مقبولين فيجب اختيار محرك مناسب و الله أعلم.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك على اقدامك على هذا العمل 
اولا هل قدرة المحرك يناسب وزن سيارتك 
انت في حاجة الي اولا ان تضع حزامان ( عدد 2 سير ) لنقل كامل القدرة من المحرك الي الكفرات 
ثانيا لا بد من مغير سرعات لأن نقل القدرة مباشرة الي الكفرات لن يعطيك عزما لذا يجب ان تختار جيربوكس مناسب لقدرة و عزم المحرك ليعطيك عند الكفرات عزم بلا حمل فالجيربوكس يخفف الحمل على محرك السارة 
و لذلك لا بد من اضافة اعمدة مناولة بين الكفرات و المحرك 
لو انك في الخبر فانا على استعداد ان اساعدك بوقتي و تفكيري و خبرتي 
اتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## مروان الجزائري (29 يناير 2012)

اخي يجب ان تعرف ان المعادلة الاساسيه التي تربط السرعة بالعزم هي
p=c*w
اي ان القدرة تساوي العزم ضرب السرعة .بما ان القدرة ثابتة فعند زيادة السرعة ينقص العزم


----------

